# Struts - Connection Pool - MySQL - JDeveloper



## bronks (17. Jan 2005)

Hi!

Nachdem ich mir beim Bau eines FrontControllers gedacht hab, daß mir mein Konzept nicht ganz so gut gefällt, hab ich noch einmal Struts in angriff genommen. Nach dem mir jetzt klar war, was ein ordentlicher FrontController alles bieten muß und wie unübersichtlich soetwas werden kann, hab ich mich mit Struts sehr gut angefreundet.  8) 

Selbstverständlich habe ich mich, daran erinnert, daß der JDeveloper einen Strutsdesigner mit einem sehr tollen PageFlowDiagram bietet. Schnell war klar: "Das Tool ist super!". Die anderen Späße die der JDeveloper bietet sind auch ganz cool, aber man will ja Java machen und nicht Oracle pur.

*Das Problem:*
Datenbankverbindungen, welche ich in der "struts-config.xml" eingestellt habe wollen auf dem OC4J nicht laufen. Wenn ich die App in einn WAR-File deploy und auf den Tomcat starte, dann klappt es.  Der OC4J bringt folgende Meldung: *503 Service Unavailable
Servlet error: Initializing application data source MyDB*


Folgendes steht in der "struts-config.xml":

```
<data-sources>
    <data-source type="org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource" key="MyDB">
       <set-property property="driverClassName" value="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" />
       <set-property property="url" value="jdbc:mysql://localhost/strutstest" />
       <set-property property="username" value="root" />
       <set-property property="password" value="geheim" />
    </data-source>
</data-sources>
```


Im Code steht:

```
DataSource dataSource = getDataSource(request, "MyDB");
        Connection conn = dataSource.getConnection();
```

Ist ja garnichts ungewöhnliches dabei?

Sorgt hier Oracle dafür, daß man ausschließlich mit deren Konzepten mit deren Tools und Software arbeitet oder kann man da etwas einstellen. Zur Wiederholung: Direkt aus der IDE gestartet läuft es auf dem OC4J nicht; die WAR läuft auf Tomcat einwandfrei ...

Wer hat einen Tip? Wer kann helfen? Danke!


----------



## foobar (17. Jan 2005)

Was steht in den Logfiles?


----------



## bronks (17. Jan 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was steht in den Logfiles?


Ja! In den Logs stand der Fehler auch drin. Er konnte auf ein paar Libraries nicht zugreifen. Auf den ersten Blick und auch nach dem zweiten prüfen, war mir nicht klar warum. Die DBCP ist beim Tomcat standardmäßig dabei und deshalb funktioniert es und beim Oracle nicht.

Wenn man beim JDeveloper Jars in ein Projekt einbindet kann man die JARs nicht nur anklicken, sondern man kann sich auch reinklicken. So fieß wie das Leben halt ist, hat ein Doppelklick zum Glück gefehlt.  :lol: 

Aber, danke für den Tip!


----------

